# Fudge



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have just totally failed two batches of fudge... I can't seem to get the 'soft ball stage'... anyone have any good tips? I really want to make some for a friend, and I want to make some for Christmas this year.... but.. right now... I can't make anything but chocolate soup! LOL!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, I have a very quick and easy recipe where there are no stages. Just put in the fridge and viola. You want the recipe?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh yes please!! Lol!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Just add about 2 teaspoons of vanilla... if you like vanilla. NOW, this recipe is very very rich, you are basically eating chocolate! But I like it. http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Fudge/


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I have never made fudge. I think because it would never survive to be shared. I had some incredible dark chocolate sea salt caramel fudge. There are just no words to give it any justice. I love fudge.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh my goodness....I had some homemade fudge once from a woman that makes it every year.....Chocolate Mint.....OMGosh! Talk about divine....and she did Chocolate Peanut Butter and Chocolate Raspberry.............. YUM.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Tiger Fudge is wicked good too. Actually I could go on and on about fudge. My mouth is watering. Ahh why baby hormones why must you do this to me?!?! I wonder if DH would spring for fudge for dinner...


----------



## WyndwardFarm (Jun 25, 2013)

Do you use goat milk or just the condensed milk the recipe calls for?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Mmmmm chocolate raspberry


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Skyla I think you should visit me at Hopkington and bring me some fudge!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Grace, can I use Goat Milk or dose it have to be the condensed stuff? And can I use milk chocolate chips? I can't eat something too chocolatey... Makes me sick  even if it dose taste really good lol!

My grandmother makes fudge every year and I real like hers lol! So I want to make it through the year for me lol!

Erica, if I get a batch to set, and I don't have to work, I will have to come visit on show day


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

How long did you boil it? It took probably 20 minutes of boiling(felt like forever) to reach the soft ball stage. My recipe was milk, sugar, cocoa, butter....simple ingredients


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Really?! Then I don't think I boiled long enough! Oh man! Well that makes me mad! Lol! That sounds like the ingredients I used.. I'll pick up some more cocoa and try again! 
Did you use a thermometer at all?


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I used a meat thermometer lol I also once it was close dropped a dab In cold water to see if it stayed balled. But yeah it took at least 15 mins. Id say closer to 20. But it came out great! Old fashioned style fudge! Yum. Im gonna try with goat milk butter next time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's what I used lol! What temp should I get it too? I found like 3 online when I looked... I tried the water thing with the first temp and then it went over the second one before I could test it at that temp.. Though I did try it again over the temp and it still didn't work..


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, you have to use sweetened condensed. It is basically like white very sweet liquid milk suger.... 

I understand, anything makes me sick to my stomach so I don't even remember if chocolate does.. I remember it makes my throat hurt...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Man, I am dyin' for some fudge now.... :drool: Thanks guys!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok good to know  I'm not a big baker if you can tell 

I wish it didn't! My friend and her mom make amazing brownies! But I can only eat like a 1/4 of it cause it's too chocolatey..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! No problem NYGoatMom!  lol!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

JOY Farm. Get a cup of cold water, not icy cold just cold out of the tap, when you are boiling your fudge occasionally test it by getting a teaspoon dipping it in letting it "stream" off the spoon til you get down to just drops. Let one or two drops fall into the cup of water. Now Feel it, soft ball stage should sort of hold its shape, but still be malleable it might droop a little does that make sense? If it doesn't hold its shape boil a little longer and try again til you get the right consistency to your ball. I was taught this way by my mom and I can't stand to use a thermometer to messy and troublesome. Dont' worry about a couple batches of chocolate soup that is how you learn and everyone makes a couple of those at first.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Skyla, can you post the recipe that you use to make fudge? I would love it!! We need to make some fudge over here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah makes seance  thanks  I'm going to buy some more cocoa at work tomorrow and give it another try  thank you all for your help!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> Skyla, can you post the recipe that you use to make fudge? I would love it!! We need to make some fudge over here


Sure thing  let me find it for ya


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

238* you have to stir it til it loses its "gloss" before putting it in your pan


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well then I was WAY off on the temps! I found 112-115 and 135-145 lol! I am feeling much more confident about this now! Thanks guys!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is the recipe 

http://www.food.com/recipe/chocolate-goat-milk-fudge-298998


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Now I want fudge type things...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you very much! My sister loves to cook, so I will add fudge to the list of specialty dinners we can make :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

no problem  hope you guys are better at it then me lol!!


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Wish I hadn't started reading this thread, now I'm going to have to go root through the cabinets and find something chocolate !!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I had yet another failed attempt! 

Just tried another recipe with success!! 

Only problem was... We didn't get it into the dish fast enough and it took some work to get it to flatten out and look decent lol! Just have to pour it in the dish sooner


----------



## kkruby43 (Jun 22, 2013)

This is so funny I found this! I just made peanut butter goat milk fudge a little while ago....


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

We made fudge yesterday... And the only problem was that it turned out half gooey like taffy, and the center or the pan was fudge consistency but grainy with sugar? 

I'm not sure if we cooked it too long, or what! It was stirred thoroughly and we made sure it came to the 'soft ball stage'. Temp was well over 200*. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ that sure is strange!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Fudge sure is finicky. I've wasted a lot of ingredients and milk trying to get it right.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

This is the recipe I use. Lots of tinkering went into it the base recipe was from a couple different cookbooks(took a little from this, little from that) then I literally made fudge for days, changing little things each time.



> -2 cups sugar
> -3/4 cup goat milk
> -2 squares(two ounces) unsweetened baking chocolate, chopped
> -1 tsp. Light or dark corn syrup(I have made it with both)
> ...


Warning about greasing the pan, do NOT use olive oil or olive oil spray, the fudge does NOT set up right.

If your fudge is getting really grainy it could be that you left it to sit and cool to long or a few other things.
Candy making(including fudge) can be very frustrating. I am still trying to get the recipe perfect but everyone has loved this.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Another thing: a good, accurate candy thermometer can be your best friend. Much easier than constantly using the cold water test(dropping some in cold water to until it forms a soft ball)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you very much! 

I have a cheap can't thermometer for now.. And I do the water test too.. Works for now..


----------

